# Fly Fishing Instructional DVD



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with any good instructional DVDs. Something that would be good for a beginner. I'm thinking one on casting and then a general beginners DVD. What have you seen out there that might be good?

Thanks!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Heber local Marty Howard has made some pretty good stuff.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Does anyone have experience with any good instructional DVDs. Something that would be good for a beginner. I'm thinking one on casting and then a general beginners DVD. What have you seen out there that might be good?
> 
> Thanks!


For you?

Or are you making one?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

For a friend's boy. They live in another state and wants to learn on his own with the help of DVD. I did a search and found a few, just looking for recommendations.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I got a free SA DVD when I purchased some SA stuff You can have it if you want it its titled

Introduction To Fly Casting DVD with Brian And Judith O'Keefe
http://tiny.cc/h7n8t

PM me if you want it


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its just a casting video, and it is older than dirt, but Mel Krieger's Essence of Fly Casting is still the best casting video on the market, hands down. Krieger is a quirky charismatic dude, but he does a phenomenal job of explaining and showing the idea of throwing the long rod. As far as a fishing DVD, Fly Fishing Made Easy by Scientific Anglers is probably the best video out there for all around fishing.


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

When I first started fly fishing I tried a DVD but it really didn't answer my questions when I had them. I ended up taking a community education class on fly fishing and after that my fly fishing trips were a lot more successful. The class I took was 8 weeks with two fishing trips toward the end of the course...In my opinion it was money well invested.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I would take the kid and teach but he lives in another state and his life is in constant movement right now. DVD is a way for him to learn and try on his own while he moves about the world. I think trial and error is an okay way for young people to learn things. I think we adults can put too much pressure on them. I'm glad fly fishing isn't taught like some of the other sports. I watched a 14 year old get his butt chewed by a coach and then by his dad for making a couple errors in a little league game. There's a fine line between making something fun, teaching skills, and demanding performance.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> Its just a casting video, and it is older than dirt, but Mel Krieger's Essence of Fly Casting is still the best casting video on the market, hands down. Krieger is a quirky charismatic dude, but he does a phenomenal job of explaining and showing the idea of throwing the long rod. As far as a fishing DVD, Fly Fishing Made Easy by Scientific Anglers is probably the best video out there for all around fishing.


+1 and Lefty Kreh(sp?) has a good basic too.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HihgnNDry,

Youtube has a ton of videos on learning how to fly fish/cast. Sifting through all the garbage may take a bit, but I am sure you can find some good videos if you spend a little time there.

Here is a quick search result
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... +cast&aq=f

Mel Krieger video on youtube


----------

